# Coyote calling



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

New caller here. I'd like to know the success rate of guys that are calling in Northern Michigan. From everything I've read it's easier to call in a coyote in the west than the east. For those that have consistent action, what's your percentage of seeing one per outing?

Any tips?


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

Quig7557 said:


> New caller here. I'd like to know the success rate of guys that are calling in Northern Michigan. From everything I've read it's easier to call in a coyote in the west than the east. For those that have consistent action, what's your percentage of seeing one per outing?
> 
> Any tips?


Can't wait for others to join in this conversation. I have been told with the right locations in Michigan you can achieve a 10 percent sighting rate or 1 sighting in 10 sets. Of course you will have days you do better or worse. Last season I didn't hunt at all but two seasons ago I had 20 sets and no dogs. Granted my spots were probably not top notch. I myself still have a lot of learning to do. Tough sport in Michigan!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

In Michigan I think 1 coyote every 20 sets would be a good number.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

I've heard the same number as what Fred said. Some times out seems that is optimistic, other times much better.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

I would consider that number to be subject to experience and how serious someone takes it. My experience is closer to 1 out of 6 maybe. Me and Fred did maybe 7 sets in the UP and called in 3 coyotes. I did 2 sets weekend before last and called in 1, 4 sets last weekend and called in a triple


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

In my opinion it depends mostly on the area. Some places i hunt they only pass through every 1 to 2 weeks or so it seems. Cant call them when they are not there. Ive tried.


----------



## nitrojoe (Dec 22, 2004)

I happen to live in an area where there is a high fox and coyote population. I'll say 1 in 4 or 5 sets I'll see a coyote or fox.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

there are so many factors.
1) how effective or experienced of a predator hunter you are, predator hunting isn't like any other style of hunting, and Michigan isn't like you see out west.
2) predator population in the area you are hunting, cant call them if they aren't there.
3) pressure they have received, and this ties in with #1


----------

